# UFC Finale



## matt.m (Jun 24, 2006)

I am impressed with tonights viewing on spike tv.  I thought is was awesome that both people got contracts.  The fight was way too close to call.


----------



## Dronak (Jun 24, 2006)

Yes, it was very close.  I'm kind of surprised that the decision by the judges was unanimous.  It was a good fight, and that was just the first of the two UFC finals.


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 25, 2006)

Some great fights last night.  Glad to see some guys stay upright once and awhile.  

I will admit, I was surprised by some of the decisions.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 25, 2006)

It was the best finale yet, I believe it was better than the first.
Terry


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 25, 2006)

It definately was very good!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## WilliamJ (Jun 26, 2006)

I was glad to see the judges beginning to reward the bottom guy for being more aggressive and active. Two years ago Herman wins that fight solely because he was on top.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 26, 2006)

after watching the whole season I was suprised at how good the fights where.  That had to be one of the best cards ever put on tv


----------



## Davejlaw (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah Matt, but you've got to admit that Herman was in serious trouble in that fight and was saved by the bell. The other fight was pretty good too, I think that Bisping deserved the contract and looked to be the most technically sound fighter there. He could standup and brawl with the punchers and had a good ground game to go with it. He seemed like the most mature and centered of all the guys on the show also.


----------

